# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إعلام الساجد بحكم البيع والشراء في المساجد

## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

إعلام الساجد بحكم البيع والشراء في المساجد

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

النص عام سواء في السر أو العلني لأنه لم نقف على نص يخصصه بالعلني دون السري وبذلك يبقى النص عام في الجميع ، ولكن لو وقع البيع في المسجد فهو منعقد بالإجماع ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## wsw9000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا سحبت الملف ولكم الملف لا يعمل والملف في الموقع مكتوب ملف مضغوط بالوينرار ولكن لما اسحبة يعطيني ملف تاني ملف امتدادة php الرجاء التاكد من الرابط او من اصدار المنتدى لانة يرسلي هذي الملفات وشكرا وعلما اني جربتة في اكتر من جهاز واكتر من مستخدم الرد بسرعة وشكرا 


جزاكم الله خير

----------


## بن محيش

ما أروع ما سطرته لنا أخي الفاضل في هذا البحث الرائع

وقد اجتهدت أنا كذلك في بحث المسألة

ووضعته في المرفقات

وآمل أن تتحفوني بآرائكم

ومما جاء في البحث:

* التجارة في المسجد محرمة باتفاق الفقهاء
* بيع المعتكف وشراؤه لما لابد له منه جائز بالاتفاق
* البيع والشراء في المسجد يجوز إن كان يسيرا ويكره إن كان كثيرا على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم.

----------


## دامو

"يجوز إن كان يسيرا"

 هذا تخصيص كذلك!

----------


## بن محيش

نعم أخي الغالي

خصصت النهي بالعلة المستنبطة منه

والأصوليون اختلفوا في تخصيص النص بالعلة المستنبطة منه على قولين
وهما وجهين عند الحنابلة والشافعية

وكما أن الحنابلة خصصو حديث " نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الحيوان باللحم" بأن النهي خاص بحيوان من نفس جنس اللحم

فيحرم بيع لحم الغنم بالغنم

وحملهم على التخصيص أن علة الربا تجري في الموزون والمكيل، واللحم من الأشياء الموزونة فيحرم بيعها بجنسها إلا مع أمن الزيادة في الوزن ..

----------


## دامو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بن محيش

> وحملهم على التخصيص أن علة الربا تجري في الموزون والمكيل، واللحم من الأشياء الموزونة فيحرم بيعها بجنسها إلا مع أمن الزيادة في الوزن ..


عفوا ..
*إلا مع أمن عدم الزيادة في الوزن*

----------


## يس رحيق

يا اخي نوع الملف لا يفتح عندي ممكن تغيره الى وورد او بي دي اف 

او تعطوني المشغل الخاص للملف ممكن
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

*إعلام الساجد * بحكم البيع                  * 

* والشراء في المساجد **





*تأليف أبي عبد الله محمد* 

*بن محمد المصطفى الأنصاري * 

المدينة النبوية  1423 هـ gs



















*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله e  القائل : ( اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل فاطر السموت والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون أهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ) ( 1 ) والقائل : ( من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين ) ( 2 )*


اختلف العلماء في البيع والشراء في المسجد على قولين بين الحرمة                        والجواز مع الكراهة ، ويصح البيع إن وقع بالإجماع ، 
القول الأول : أنه يحرم ،
 وهو مذهب أحمد في رواية  ، وإسحاق ( 1 )
القول الثاني : أنه جائز مع الكراهة ، 
وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ، ( 2 ) ومالك ، ( 3 ) والشافعي ، ( 4 ) وأحمد في رواية ، ( 5 ) 
*·      * *استدل أصحاب القول الأول بما يأتي* 
* الدليل الأول** : عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا رأيتم من يبيع أو يبتاع في المسجد فقولوا لا أربح الله تجارتك وإذا رأيتم من ينشد فيه ضالة فقولوا لا رد الله عليك قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن غريب والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم كرهوا البيع والشراء في المسجد  وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وقد رخص فيه بعض أهل العلم في البيع والشراء في المسجد*
*·      * *وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم البيع والشراء في المسجد ، ( 6 )* 

*الدليل الثاني**: عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن التحلق يوم الجمعة قبل الصلاة وعن الشراء والبيع في المسجد ، ( 1 )* 
*·      * *وجه الدلالة*
* إن هذين الحديثين دلا على أن البيع في المسجد لا يجوز ، والأصل في النهي التحريم إلا إذا صرفه صارف ، ولأن المساجد لم تبن لهذا ورأى عمران القصير رجلا يبيع في المسجد فقال هذه سوق الآخرة فإن أردت التجارة فاخرج إلى سوق الدنيا ، ( 2 )*
*·      * *واستدل أصحاب القول الثاني بما يأتي* 
*·      * *الدليل الأول : أن النهي محمول على الكراهة ، ( 3 )* 
*·      * *الدليل الثاني : قال العراقي وقد أجمع العلماء على أن ما عقد من البيع في المسجد لا يجوز نقضه ، ( 4 )* 
*·      * *الدليل الثالث : لأن البيع قد تم بأركانه وشروطه ولم يثبت وجود مفسد له وكراهة ذلك لا توجب الفساد ، ( 5 )* 
*·      * الدليل الرابع قال البخاري : رحمه الله في صحيحه : باب ذكر البيع والشراء على المنبر في المسجد ، وذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في قصة بريرة في اشتراط الولاء   ( 6 ) 

** المناقشة والترجيح*

بعد النظر في أدلة أصحاب القولين تبين لي ما يأتي 
أولا :أن ما استدل به أصحاب القول الأول صريح وهو نص في محل النزاع ، 
ثانياً : أن ما استدل به أصحاب القول الثاني لا ينتهض للأحتجاج قال الشوكاني : رحمه الله  حمل النهي على الكراهة يحتاج إلى قرينة صارفة عن المعنى الحقيقي الذي هو التحريم عند القائلين بأن النهي حقيقة في التحريم وهو الحق وإجماعهم على عدم جواز النقض وصحة العقد لا منافاة بينه وبين التحريم فلا يصح جعله قرينة لحمل النهي على الكراهة وذهب بعض أصحاب الشافعي إلى أنه لا يكره البيع والشراء في المسجد  والأحاديث ترد عليه ، وفرق أصحاب أبي حنيفة بين أن يغلب ذلك ويكثر فيكره أو يقل فلا كراهة وهو فرق لا دليل عليه ، ( 1 ) 
وبهذا يتبين لي رجحان ما ذهب إليه أصحاب القول الأول من عدم جواز البيع والشراء في المسجد للأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة التي استدلوا بها والله تعالى أعلم . 

جمعه وكتبه أبو عبد الله محمد بن*محمد المصطفى*

المدينة النبوية13 / 12 / 1423 هـ






    ( 1 ) أخرجه مسلم وأبو داوود والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجة وأحمد وابن حبان وأبو عوانة وأبو نعيم في المستخرج والبغوي في شرح السنة والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها  .  
انظر صحيح مسلم في كتاب صلاة المسافرين وقصرها باب الدعاء في صلاة الليل وقيامه رقم ( 770 ) 1 / 534 ، وسنن أبي داوود في كتاب الصلاة باب ما يستفتح به الصلاة من الدعاء رقم ( 767 ) 1 / 487 ، وسنن النسائي في كتاب قيام الليل باب بأي شيء يستفتح صلاة الليل رقم ( 1624 ) 3 / 234 ـ 235 ، وسنن الترمذي في كتاب الدعوات باب ما جاء في الدعاء عند استفتاح الصلاة بالليل رقم ( 342 ) 5 / 451 ـ 452 ، وسنن ابن ماجة في كتاب إقامة الصلاة والسنة فيها ، باب ما جاء في الدعاء إذا قام الرجل من الليل رقم ( 1357 ) 1 / 431 ـ 432 ، ومسند أحمد 6 / 156 ، وصحيح ابن حبان                    رقم ( 2600 ) 6 / 335 ـ 336 ، ومسند أبي عوانة 2 / 304 ـ 305 ، والمسند المستخرج على صحيح مسلم لأبي نعيم رقم ( 1760 ) 2 / 367 ، والبغوي في شرح السنة رقم ( 952 ) 4 / 70 ـ 71 ، والسنن البرى للبيهقي 3 / 5 .  

( 2 ) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وأحمد والترمذي وابن ماجة ومالك في الموطأ والدارمي وابن حبان والبغوي في شرح السنة و الطبراني في الكبيروابن عبد البر من حديث معاوية وابن عباس وابن عمر وأبي هريرة . 
انظر صحيح البخاري في كتاب العلم باب من يرد الله به خيراً يفقهه في الدين رقم ( 71 ) 1 / 24 ، وفي كتاب فرض الخمس باب قوله تعالى فلله خمسه وللرسول رقم ( 3116 ) 2 / 393 ، وفي كتاب الاعتصام باب قول النبي e لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق وهم أهل العلم رقم ( 7311 ) 4 / 366 ،  وصحيح مسلم في كتاب باب النهي عن المسألة رقم ( 1037 ) 2 / 717 ـ 718 ،  ومسند أحمد 4 / 92 ـ 93 ، 95 ـ 99 ، 104 ، وسنن الترمذي في كتاب العلم باب إذا أراد الله بعبد خيراً فقهه في الدين رقم ( 2645 ) 4 / 385 ، وسنن ابن ماجة في المقدمة باب فضل العلماء رقم ( 220 ـ 221 ) 1 / 80 ، وموطأ مالك في كتاب القدر باب جامع ما جاء في القدر 2 / 900 ـ 901 ، وسنن الدارمي 1 / 74 ، وصحيح ابن حبان  رقم ( 89 ) 1 / 80 ، ورقم ( 310 ) 2 / 8 ، ورقم ( 3401 ) 8 / 193 ـ 194 ،  وشرح السنة للبغوي رقم ( 131 ـ 132 ) 1 / 284 ـ 285 ،  والمعجم الكبير للطبراني رقم ( 729 ، ( 729 ، 782 ـ 787 ، 792 ، 797 ، 810 ، 815 ، 860 ، 864 ، 868 ـ 869 ، 871 ، 904 ، 906 ، 911 ـ 912 ، 918 ـ 919 )  ، وجامع العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر 1 / 17 ـ 19. 

( 1 ) انظر المغني لابن قدامة 4 / 184 والإنصاف للمرداوي 3 / 385 ـ386 .

( 2 ) انظر البحر الرائق لابن نجيم 2 / 327 وجواهر العقود 1 / 55 .

( 3 ) انظر شرح الموطأ للزرقاني 1 / 503 ـ 504 ومواهب الجليل للحطاب 6 / 13                        وحاشية الدسوقي 4 / 71 .

( 4 ) انظر لمجموع 6 / 517 وروضة الطالبين 2 / 393 .

( 5 ) انظر المغني لابن قدامة 4 / 184 والإنصاف للمرداوي 3 / 385 ـ386

( 6 )   أخرجه الترمذي في كتاب البيوع باب النهي عن البيع في المسجد رقم ( 1321 ) 3 / 610 ـ 611     
وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن الترمذي رقم (1321 ) 2 / 63 ـ 64 .

( 1 ) أخرجه النسائي في كتاب المساجد باب النهي عن البيع والشراء في المسجد رقم ( 713 ) 2 / 378 ، 
وحسنه الألباني : في صحيح سنن النسائي رقم ( 713 ) 1 / 236 ـ 237 .  

( 2 ) انظر : المغني 4 / 184 .

( 3 ) انظر : نيل الأوطار 2 / 167 والمغني 4 / 184.

( 4 ) انظر : نيل الأوطار 2 / 167وفتح الباري 1 / 550 . 

( 5 ) انظر : المغني 4 / 184 والإنصاف 3 / 385 ـ386  .

( 6 ) انظر : فتح الباري رقم الحديث ( 456 ) 1 / 550 . 

( 1 ) انظر نيل الأوطار 2 / 167 .

----------


## بن محيش

لعل الأقرب في هذه المسألة هو التفريق بين اليسير والكثير وهو قول الطحاوي من الحنفية  وابن رشد - الجد - من المالكية والبغوي من الشافعية وابن عقيل من الحنابلة.

للأدلة الآتية:
١. ما جاء عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: لما افتتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مكة أتاه ناس من قريش فقالوا: يا محمد إنا حلفاؤك و قومك و أنه لحق بك أرقاؤنا ليس لهم رغبة في الإسلام و إنما فروا من العمل فارددهم علينا فشاور أبا بكر في أمرهم فقال: صدقوا يا رسول الله فقال لعمر: ما ترى ؟ فقال مثل قول أبي بكر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا معشر قريش ليبعثن الله عليكم رجلا منكم امتحن الله قلبه للإيمان فيضرب رقابكم على الدين فقال أبو بكر: أنا هو يا رسول الله ؟ قال: لا، قال عمر: أنا هو يا رسول الله ؟ قال: لا، ولكنه خاصف النعل في المسجد، وقد كان ألقى نعله إلى علي يخصفها، ثم قال: أما أني سمعته يقول: لا تكذبوا علي فإنه من يكذب علي يلج النار. 
أخرجه الطحاوي في مشكل الآثار والحاكم والترمذي وابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه، ودرجته:  صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي  وقال الترمذي: [هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب] وحسنه الأرناؤوط وضعفه الألباني.

قال الطحاوي مبينا وجه الدلالة: [ أفلا ترى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينهَ علياً رضي الله عنه عن خصف النعل في المسجد وأن الناس لو اجتمعوا حتى يعموا المسجد بخصف النعال كان ذلك مكروها فلما كان ما لا يعم المسجد من هذا غير مكروه وما يعمه منه أو يغلب عليه مكروها كان ذلك في البيع وإنشاد الشعر والتحلق فيه قبل الصلاة مما عمه من ذلك فهو مكروه وما لم يعمه منه ولم يغلب عليه فليس بمكروه والله أعلم بالصواب]

٢. المقصود من نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن البيع في المسجد هو البيع الذي يعم المسجد ويغلب عليه - وإن كانت دلالة الاقتران ضعيفة عند جمهور الأصوليين - ؛ لأن هذه الأمور يجمعها علة واحدة وهي إخراج المساجد عما بنيت لأجله؛ ولذلك قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لما نهى الرجل عن إنشاد الجمل الأحمر: "إنما بنيت المساجد لما بنيت له"أخرجه مسلم، واليسير مغتفر في الشريعة المطهرة.
٣. إن المقصود من بناء المساجد هو ذكر الله تعالى وعبادته لكن وردت أحوال وممارسات كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة يفعلونها في المسجد وكانت خارجة عما بنيت المساجد له، ولكنها كانت يسيرة؛ ومن ذلك ما روته عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت أصيب سعد يوم الخندق في الأكحل فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خيمة في المسجد ليعوده من قريب فلم يرعهم وفي المسجد خيمة من بني غفار إلا الدم يسيل إليهم فقالوا يا أهل الخيمة ما هذا الذي يأتينا من قبلكم فإذا سعد يغذو جرحه دما فمات فيها، وكذلك قالت رضي الله عنها لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما على باب حجرتي والحبشة يلعبون في المسجد ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسترني بردائه أنظر إلى لعبهم، فعلمنا بذلك جواز أن يفعل الإنسان فعلا لم تبنَ له المساجد، شريطة ألا يكثر من ذلك حتى لا يخرجها عما بنيت له، وألا يسلبها حرمتها وهيبتها بين المسلمين، والله تعالى أعلم.
3.  إن النهي عن البيع في المسجد ليس مقصودا لذاته، بل لما يشتمل عليه من اللغط واللغو وإزعاج المصلين، فكان النهي مخصوصا بما ذكرته آنفا؛ لأنه يجوز تخصيص العموم بالعلة المستنبطة في أصح أقوال العلماء.
4. إن حديث النهي عن البيع في المسجد مقيد بامتهان المسجد، وبإضعاف هيبته بين المسلمين، وبإخراجه عما بني له، فإن وقع أحد هذه القيود وما في معناها، كرِه ذلك، وكلما تأكدت هذه الصفات في البيع في المسجد كلما عظم الجرم، وهذا السبب جامع لما سبقه من الأسباب.
وأما قولهم: [ إن مباشرة العقد في المسجد يفضي إلى اللغط المنهي عنه].
فيجاب عنه: بأن البيع اليسير لا يفضي إلى اللغط المنهي عنه، بخلاف الكثير فإنه يفضي إلى اللغط المنهي عنه.
فإن قيل: [ إنما  حرم اليسير سدا لذريعة انتهاك حرمة المسجد ]
فيجاب عنه: بأن فعل اليسير لا ينتهك حرمة المسجد، والبيع الكثير قد يفضي إلى انتهاك حرمة المسجد وقد لا يفضي إلى ذلك، فمنعنا الكثير سدا للذريعة، بينما البيع اليسير فإنه لا ينتهك حرمة المسجد إلا نادرا، والنادر لا حكم له، ومن القواعد المقررة أن اليسير مغتفر في الشريعة.
وأما قولهم: [ إن البيع لا يكاد يخلو من الرفث فيه ].
يجاب عليه كالجواب السابق.
فإن قيل: [ ما الضابط في معرفة اليسير من الكثير ].
قلت: ضابط اليسير: هو الذي لا يشعر أحد في المسجد بعقد المبايعة لقلة ما يحصل من المراجعة وألا تشغل السلعة بقعة من المسجد، قال الباجي في المنتقى: [قد روى ابن القاسم عن مالك في المجموعة لا بأس أن يقضي الرجل الرجل في المسجد دينا فأما ما كان بمعنى التجارة والصرف فلا أحبه فأرخص في القضاء لخفته وقلة ما يحظر منه فأما المصارفة فيحظر كل واحد منه بما يعاوض به وتكثر المراجعة وهذان المعنيان هما المؤثران في المنع ولعله يريد بذلك كثرة اللغط ولم يحظر فيه يسير العمل ولو كان قضاء المال جسيما تتكلف المؤنة في استجلابه ووزنه وانتقاده ويكثر العمل فيه لكثرته لكان مكروها وفي المبسوط عن مالك لا أحب لأحد أن يظهر سلعة في المسجد للبيع فأما أن يساوم رجلا بثوب عليه أو سلعة تقدمت رؤيته لها ومعرفته بها فيواجبه البيع فيها فلا بأس به  ... قال القاضي أبو الوليد وعندي أن قول مالك راجع إلى ذلك وإنما يجوز من كلا الوجهين اليسير إذا انفرد ولعله إذا اجتمعا فإنه يمنع اليسير منهما على ما ذكرناه في مسألة الصرف ].

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## محمد المنصوري

أحبتي الأفاضل
كيف ينقل الإجماع على عدم نقض هذا البيع وقد نُقل عن الحنابلة القول ببطلانه - فليراجع - وهو اختيار الشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله - حيث قال في شرحه لبلوغ المرام:
"إذا وقع البيع والشراء في المسجد فهو باطل؛ ووجه ذلك:......"(2-566)

----------


## بن محيش

نقل الإجماع على صحة البيع في المسجد ابن بطال والحافظ العراقي

ونقل الاتفاق على ذلك الماوردي وابن مفلح في الفروع في آخر كتاب الوقف

ولم يقل أحد بفساد العقد إلا القاضي أبي يعلى في موضع من كتبه والوزير بن هبيرة وعبدالحليم ابن تيمية فقط ، واعتمد المتأخرون من الحنابلة على ذلك لأن المرداوي قال في الإنصاف وتصحيح الفروع : [ قلت قواعد المذهب تقتضي عدم الصحة ]

وهذا القول مخرج على قواعد المذهب

وبهذا تعلم أن القاضي أبي يعلى أول من ذكر هذا القول، ولا سلف له

فهذا القول ليس ببعيد عن الشذوذ، وإن قال به من قال من أهل العلم والفضل

وأستطيع الرد على هذا الوجه المخرج في المذهب الحنبلي بعدة أمور منها:

١.  أن القاعدة في المذهب هي أن النهي يقتضي الفساد لعينه أو لغيره إلا بدليل كما في شرح مختصر الروضة للطوفي 2/430 - 431، وقد ورد الدليل على صحة العقد من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وقولوا لا أربح الله تجارتك"، ولم يخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم بفساد البيع كما ذكر ذلك ابن قدامة -  إمام المذهب الحنبلي في الفقه وأصوله - في المغني، فإن لم يعتبروا هذه القرينة - مع قوتها ووضوحها - صارفة عن فساد المنهي عنه فكما قال المرداوي من اقتضاء النهي الفساد على أصول المذهب الحنبلي.


٢.  أن النهي لا يعود إلى ذات الفعل، بل إلى محل خارج عنه، وهذا لا يقتضي الفساد قال ابن رجب:  وإن عاد - أي التحريم - إلى ما ليس بشرط فيها ففي الصحة وجهان واختار أبو بكر عدم الصحة وخالفه الأكثرون اهـ وقد تخرج هذه المسألة على مسألة النهي في الدار المغصوبة بناءا على اشتراط كون المكان - الذي جرى فيه المعاملة أو العبادة - مباحا، فمن اشترط ذلك جعل النهي الوارد يشمل صلب العقد كما يفهم من كلام أبي يعلى، ومن لم يشترطه جعل النهي الوارد خارج عن محل العقد، والله تعالى أعلم. انظر: العدة في أصول الفقه 1/268 وما بعدها. تقرير القواعد وتحرير الفوائد 1/51 وما بعدها.


٣. أن الإمام أحمد جوز التكسب بالكتابة في المسجد  وهذا يدل على عدم عمله بتلك القاعدة لوجود الصارف الذي ذكرناه، قال المروذي: سألته عن الرجل يكتب بالأجرة فيه قال: أما الخياط وشبهه فلا يعجبني, إنما بني لذكر الله تعالى , وقال في رواية الأثرم: ما يعجبني مثل الخياط والإسكاف وشبهه , وسهل في الكتابة فيه وقال وإن كان من غدوة إلى الليل, فليس هو كل يوم، قال القاضي سعد الدين الحراني من أصحابنا خص الكتابة لأنها نوع تحصيل للعلم في معنى الدراسة وهذا يوجب التقييد بما لا يكون تكسبا وإليه أشار بقوله فليس ذلك كل يوم انتهى كلامه اهـ وتعقبه ابن مفلح بقوله: وظاهر ما نقل الأثرم التسهيل في الكتابة فيه مطلقا، لما فيه من تحصيل العلم وتكثير كتبه اهـ الآداب الشرعية 4/28  

٤. إن قواعد المذهب في التخريج تقتضي صحة العقد للآتي:
أ.    وردت رواية عن الإمام أحمد في جواز بيع المعتكف وشرائه لما لا بد له منه، ومن المعلوم أن المعتكف يكون ملازما للمسجد، وهذا يقتضي صحة العقد في المسجد من باب أولى، فقد جاء في رواية إسحاق الكوسج: قلت: سئل سفيان عن المعتكف يشتري ويبيع؟
قال: يشتري الخبز إذا لم يكن من يشتري له.
قال أحمد: لا بأس أن يشتري الشيء إذا لم يكن له من يشتري له، ولا يصيرها تجارة. 
فإن قيل: معنى هذه الرواية أنه يجوز له الخروج من المسجد للبيع والشراء.

وجاء في رواية حنبل: سمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : المعتكف لا يبيع ولا يشتري إلا ما لا بد له منه , طعام أو نحو ذلك , فأما التجارة , والأخذ والعطاء , فلا يجوز شيء من ذلك.

والجمع بين الروايات الواردة عن الإمام مقدم على الترجيح بينها وقال ابن مفلح:  ويخص عام كلامه بخاصة في مسألة واحدة في الأصح اهـ.


ب.    أن القول بعدم صحة العقد هو وجه مخرج في المذهب، ومن موانع التخريج في المذهب ما قاله المرداوي: [ إذا أفضى النقل والتخريج إلى خرق الإجماع، أو رفع ما اتفق عليه الجم الغفير من العلماء، أو عارضه نص كتاب أو سنة امتنع النقل والتخريج. قاله في آداب المفتي. اهـ] تصحيح الفروع 1/43. ولا يخفى عليك أن القول ببطلان العقد فيه خرق للإجماع أو في أقل أحواله رفع ما اتفق عليه الجم الغفير من أهل العلم.

ج.    البيع في المسجد قرين للتكسب في المسجد، والأولى أن نصحح عقد البيع نقلا وتخريجا على رواية الإمام أحمد في صحة عقد التكسب في المسجد؛ لأن الأول بيع للأعيان والثاني بيع للمنافع.

والخلاصة: أن القول بإبطال العقد ضعيف جدا، لا سيما وأن المذهب عند المتوسطين هو صحة العقد، قال ابن قدامة في الكافي 237: وليس للمعتكف بيع ولا شراء إلا لما لابد له منه كالطعام ونحوه  اهـ والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب.

----------

